# Other Nick Names for Your Vs



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I know this has been done before- but there are so many new forum members and I find it interesting to see what people call their vs besides their names. Thank you Eddiemoto.........
Dharmanator
Door Mat
---- head
pooh face
little shiska
Dharm
Pupus Ruffus
Crazy Lady
Misa Vizsla
Wiggle Bum
I'm sure the list goes on but I can't think of any more off the top of my head. Have fun with this thread.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We've come up with some new ones for Hercules since there was last a thread on this..
H
H bomb
H bomby
Bombington
Abominable hydrocarbon
H tard
Retard (sorry not very pc!)
Tard face
Jowlator
Squeaky 
...no wonder the poor dog is a bit confused!


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

So far we have-

Wiggily
Chicken wing (when she lies on her back her legs look like chicken wings)
Crazy
Trouble

and I swear she thinks her name is "leave it" right now


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Apparently some of mine have stuck since 2013 and some have them have matured........ Some of them have gotten worse- Oh dear! ;D


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

GREAT thread, we often call Lazlo:

Laz
Lazinyo
Spazlo
Spaz
Pooch
Poochie
Pooch Poochine
The Chine
Poo breath 

and i'm constantly torturing him with "who's the poochie, what's the poochie doing?"


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

For Ruger we have;
Ger Bear (ger rhymes with bear)
Da Dog
Trouble
Devil Dog
DD (as in devil dog)
pup
Sir
Sir (pronounced sear)

and im sure i missed some, and all pronounced in a tone other than it was meant. lol.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

For Eszti we have
Eszti-dog
Doggy-dog
Baby-dog
Stinky-dog
Slobber-dog
Ginge(r)
Flash
Nincompoop
The Turdis (Dr Who fans might get this...)

Yes, she recognises none of them...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

This is always a fun topic. Embarrassing, but fun! 

Scout's are
Muppet
Mupp-Mupp
Muppetto 
Mupples
Beard face
Bucket head
Goof Bucket

Those last two evolved from saying that she has a whole bucket full of goofiness. 

My friends call her Scout-friend or Veesh.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This thread is a little embarrassing to admit to.  But here are mine...

Cash's list:
Smumpins
Smumps
Mr. Mr. 
Mr. Mumpins
Mr. Man

Penny's list:
Munchkin
Pretty Baby Penny
Sweet Baby Girl
Penny, Penny, Penny (in Sheldon's voice from The Big Bang Theory)


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hbomb said:


> We've come up with some new ones for Hercules since there was last a thread on this..
> 
> Abominable hydrocarbon
> 
> Jowlator


Love these two!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Are pooh face and poo breath related to each other at all? :


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

Heres Tika's aka's... Tika Lou
Lucy Lou 
Lucy
Lou 
Lou lou
Lou dog
Lou lou Lemon head.
She will respond to Tika, Lucy, and sometimes Lou.


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

We have some ridiculous names for Nudge:

Snufflepup
Snuffs
Puppylove
The Bizzla
The Grizzla
The Sizzla
Bubba 
Little boy

I don't even know how half of those came about!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

It is so entertaining to see what we end up calling our crazy red dogs.

Aspen has a number of nicknames - and I'm sure there will be more to come over the years!

Pupper
Nutter
Pupper nutter
Wiggles
Wiggle bum
Slobber guts (affectionately called by my father)
Slobber face
Mr jowels
Hound
Unit (also affectionately called by my father)
Cy (a neighbours nickname for him)

He responds to almost all of them


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Most of the time Penny goes by "MONKEY". 

Other names include:
Baby girl
Little one
Pumpkin
Penster
Stubs (her tail was docked too short)
Stubby
Rug rat
Pen
Devil


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

MCD said:


> Are pooh face and poo breath related to each other at all? :


Sadly, I think so!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Wiggle Butt has stuck for Maddie.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Given not by me - TURDinator - HUMPmonkey - SLUTmuffin - MR Wonderful ( must have been hunting ! ) DEATH B4 a V - & these R PIKE's freinds LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the nice side - PUMPKINpie - SWEET tater - this list is much shorter than the other !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Junes are Princess, and Queen B, she is a self appointed boss.
Followed by Looney Juney when she is acting a fool.
Lucy is Lucy Lou, and Lou Who. 
On bad days I've called them Juicy, and Loon.
Just unintentionally combining the names when I was going to call both dogs.

Cash probably thought his full name was **** it Cash, for the first year of his life. As long as you say it with a sweet voice, dogs don't care. He is now affectionately called Bubba around the house, and Cash is used for commands.
If someone walks up to my truck, and Cash is inside they usually call him Cujo .


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr. Ferguson started off his life with us as just Mr. (when he really had no name)... Now of course his most common nick name is Fergy, with a Y because I feel it is more masculine. We shorten that to Ferg and Mr. F, That is about the extent of name calling except for "Bone Head" once in awhile. 
Pearl is just Pearl, or Pearl Girl, or sometimes Pearly Sweet cakes... Last night she earned a new name..."Skunk Dog" (ONe I wish I didn't have to give her).
Foxy was Miss Fox, Little Fox, or Baby Girl... and Greta was Gret-ezmo, or Greta Girl. Together we just called them the Girls.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Zeke's nicknames are:
Zekie Boy
Poochie Pup
Bonehead
Zekester (which is actually his great-grandad's name on his dam's side)
The Zeke-Meister
Mr. Entomologist (the boy is _obsessed_ with bugs!)
Stinky Pup 
Stinky Boy
Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are Oquirrh's most used nicknames: BTW, his name is pronounced Oak-er.

Oqy
Oqy-butts
Cute Butt 
The Butt ...yea, we might have an obsession with the cute rear end 
Q-BAR (which came from F.U.B.A.R.) but means Cute Beyond All Recognition


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks my dog has a cute butt. ;D I'm always saying, "Just look at that sexy little butt" - LOL!!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

My husband always makes fun of me for the variety of names for Moose:

Mr. Moose
Moosey Moose
Mooserson
Roonster
Rooney
Mooseroony
Poop
Poopsicle
Poopy 
Handsome 
Baby Boy

and I'm sure there are more that I cant think of...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby's nicknames:

Rubes
Ruby-Roo
Doodles
Puppy (she gets called puppy just as often if not more than "Ruby" -- she'll always be our puppy)


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

So funny to read these!!!!

So far for Nico we use....
Puppypoo
Monsieur
Le petit Monsieur
Petit chien
Bubba

And of course any combination of the above


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gus is just absolutely the sweetest boy ever. 
He gets called:

Pumpkin (a lot)
wiggle butt
stinky butt
baby boy
snuggle bug
handsome
Augustus (save this one for he's in trouble) - I always thought a full name would have more meaning then. LOL


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a few of ours!! 

For our male:
Bossy Pants (he's the Alpha & knows it)
The Verminator (he chases ALL living Vermin)
Bird Killer
Mister Man

For our Female who is an athletic, sweet & gentle soul:
Athlete
Lady Bug
Sweet Pea
Sadie Belle
Fun Lover
The Instigator


----------

